# LED wafer lights.



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What name brand?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Halo RA4 . The rep said they are not in production. The replacement is a HLA..... THE RA 4 I used is a canless but when I went to pick up a replacement, it needs a can. Halo's website shows it as a can less but the supply house has it otherwise. There are too many options with the new lighting products which is good for the customer. 30 years ago the options were white or black.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> Halo RA4 . The rep said they are not in production. The replacement is a HLA..... THE RA 4 I used is a canless but when I went to pick up a replacement, it needs a can. Halo's website shows it as a can less but the supply house has it otherwise. There are too many options with the new lighting products which is good for the customer. 30 years ago the options were white or black.


Years ago I was installing over 200 Halo track fixtures. Needless to say the wholesale house did not have enough so they ordered more. The ones I picked up were of the bucket bail type. The new ones were a single stem. NOT what the customer of a custom home wanted. I went back and politely explained that I needed all of one kind. Was told you get what the mfg made. 
I returned all of the unopened fixtures and canceled the order on the rest. DING the bell went off. The owner of the store asked me what was going on. I explained. He said he would look into it. We installed all of the single stem fixtures, I order 20 extra and put them in a closet for future. 
NEVER buy light fixtures with out spares. Chandeliers are really bad about this. I just include the spares in the original order and if they want to sell the fixture they will provide the spares. Saved my butt many times with high end customers.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> Halo RA4 . The rep said they are not in production. The replacement is a HLA..... THE RA 4 I used is a canless but when I went to pick up a replacement, it needs a can. Halo's website shows it as a can less but the supply house has it otherwise. There are too many options with the new lighting products which is good for the customer. 30 years ago the options were white or black.


Any chance the supplier you're dealing with is getting it wrong?
Have you called the manufacturer? Can they at least find some old inventory somewhere?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

SWDweller said:


> Years ago I was installing over 200 Halo track fixtures. Needless to say the wholesale house did not have enough so they ordered more. The ones I picked up were of the bucket bail type. The new ones were a single stem. NOT what the customer of a custom home wanted. I went back and politely explained that I needed all of one kind. Was told you get what the mfg made.
> I returned all of the unopened fixtures and canceled the order on the rest. DING the bell went off. The owner of the store asked me what was going on. I explained. He said he would look into it. We installed all of the single stem fixtures, I order 20 extra and put them in a closet for future.
> NEVER buy light fixtures with out spares. Chandeliers are really bad about this. I just include the spares in the original order and if they want to sell the fixture they will provide the spares. Saved my butt many times with high end customers.


Buying spare glass and special order lights is a good idea. Basically anything that is special order. Buy extra.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Any chance the supplier you're dealing with is getting it wrong?
> Have you called the manufacturer? Can they at least find some old inventory somewhere?


The rep said they are not scheduled for production for 4 to 5 weeks. I shopped around several Home Depots and got what I needed. The HLA typ look the same from the picture but I do not want to take a chance.


----------

